# ET Guitars



## klinic (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone have an recent experience with this Australian based company? I was looking around on the web and noticed a few people getting bodies or necks from this company that seemed quite interesting and seemed to be getting a decent rep. I then noticed that they also offer some very interesting custom guitars. Their prices are quite cheap too, almost suspiciously cheap though, especially in comparison to many other custom built guitars.

If you've gotten any work from them what sort of ranking would you give it in comparison to other larger manufacturers? Are they just a good deal for the price, or legitimately great guitars that could compete with a higher end Ibanez, or whatever your brand of choice is.

Here's the link in case anyone is interested in finding out more: Home Page


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2010)

Search this site a bit, there have quite a few threads on them, pretty much all positive.


----------



## klinic (Dec 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Search this site a bit, there have quite a few threads on them, pretty much all positive.



I have searched, however almost everything was pretty irrelevant, like threads coming up with just 'Guitars' in them, that sort of thing. :/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member-introductions/78327-greetings-et-guitars-australia.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/76150-help-ibanez-bodies.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...46-project-continues-et-guitars-rg7-body.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ons/133703-how-would-i-buy-ibanez-7-neck.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/96749-custom-aanj-neck-builders.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-where-can-i-get-reverse-neck-ibanez-7-a.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...s-custom-shop-anyone-had-experience-them.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/77663-etguitars-baritone-neck-order-placed.html


----------



## klinic (Dec 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member-introductions/78327-greetings-et-guitars-australia.html
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/76150-help-ibanez-bodies.html
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...46-project-continues-et-guitars-rg7-body.html
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ons/133703-how-would-i-buy-ibanez-7-neck.html
> ...



Something must be seriously wrong with my searching technique. >.< I tried putting the search terms in quotation marks and didn't have any more luck either. Or maybe you invested more time into scanning through more pages. Either way I'd like to thank you for your time and help.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't bother searching ANYTHING with "Guitar" just go for "ET".


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 15, 2010)

They make some really nice DNA reproductions. I think I might get one when the time comes.


----------



## klinic (Dec 16, 2010)

They seem really good. I'm seriously considering sending in my specs to get a quote. Any idea how the overall build quality compares to something like a high end Ibanez Prestige? Like finish, neck join etc. Although they seem great, I wonder if that's in relation to their price or just their quality even without bringing price into the equation.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2010)

While they're pretty cheap by Australian standards (you guys get butt raped on gear), to folks in the US and parts of Europe the prices are pretty solid. Don't let the price give you any preconceived notions. The single ET guitar I've held in my hands, or neck I should say, was very well made with great fretwork. Easily on par with MIJ Ibanez.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 16, 2010)

There is a 18 page Vendor's thread about them on Jemsite.

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f29/et-guitars-new-vendor-official-thread-59642-18.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## klinic (Dec 16, 2010)

AxeHappy said:


> There is a 18 page Vendor's thread about them on Jemsite.
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f29/et-guitars-new-vendor-official-thread-59642-18.html
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks a lot, it's really helped with my decision. When looking at 7 strings I was always having to make sacrifices to get close to what I want. So I think I will be inquiring about a custom build from ET Guitars.

Thanks a lot MaxOfMetal and AxeHappy!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 17, 2010)

Ernie is really great to work with.. I really recommend him.. I would get one or two guitars from him if shipping to Canada for a neckthru wasnt so expensive.. If I was in Austrailia though, im sure thats the only guitars I would buy! he can do almost anything you want, in the ibby realm.

Easily the best luthier ive dealt with, no american luthier can compete with his level of customer service.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2010)

I just bought a new Ibby that I'll be sending to Ernie for some work, I've heard nothing but good thins about him, and one of my buddies is having a custom built by him right now. He's a great guy.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 17, 2010)

ernie is a great bloke, he lives about an hour and a half from me and built me a body once, I've visited his workshop before and bumped into him a few times.
If you're after a replacement ibanez body, neck, or a swirl he is your guy


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 17, 2010)

You folks aren't helping my desire to get a replacement neck. Sucks no one of this caliber is in the US. :-(


----------



## klinic (Dec 17, 2010)

My posts seem to be getting lost.... As I had another reply in this thread that has gone missing. But yes, looks like I will be getting a replacement everything from them once I settle on specs. I assume that, seeing as the parts separately seem to have been constructed very well, a full project put together by ET Guitars ought to be of a very high calibre too. Might not be a LACS, but it's as close as I'm getting I think.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 17, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> You folks aren't helping my desire to get a replacement neck. Sucks no one of this caliber is in the US. :-(



seams like everytime someone pops up in north america willing to do Ibanez stuff ends up being shady or just can't handle it


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 17, 2010)

I sent them 2 emails about some custom work and didn't get a response...... They've Lost my business


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2010)

Caught In a Mosh is getting something done by him, PM him.


----------

